# Swedish weave table runner



## pamjlee (Mar 11, 2012)

This was made using Christine allen's pattern Facets with some modifications.
First time doing Italian hem stitch. I like it!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

That is beautiful.


----------



## Rafiki (May 29, 2012)

That is really very nice - love the colours in the thread. Beautiful work on the runner..... :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## clegrant (Sep 29, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Gorgeous


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

Very pretty.


----------



## Nownow (Apr 11, 2015)

Beautiful!


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

Very beautiful. Makes me want to weave another one.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Wow! Lovely! :thumbup:


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Beautiful!!! Did you use viragated Yarn... so very pretty


----------



## amortje (Feb 10, 2013)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## Lynnb1949 (Jun 23, 2013)

Where to find the instructions?


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

Just beautiful.


----------



## Woodstockgranny (Feb 6, 2013)

Love it!


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

That is beautiful!


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

That is so nice.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Beautiful!

Hazel


----------



## Carol J. (Jan 27, 2011)

That was a labor of love. Swedish huck weaving is addictive and quite easy to do. Just for your information Yugoslavian weaving uses the same patterns but uses 14 ct aida cloth and the needle goes all the way through to the back of the fabric but looks identical to Swedish huck weaving.
Your piece is extraordinary, keep up the good work.


----------



## flowergrower (Mar 1, 2011)

Beautiful! Many, many hours of work here.


----------



## pdljmpr (Dec 16, 2011)

That is just lovely, I have just gotten into Swedish weaving and it is very addicting. Would love to see your pattern and make one too. Thanks.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Lovely, I love the border stitches, too.


----------



## kathy0223 (Feb 7, 2015)

Oh my gosh...this is beautiful!!


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Absolutely lovely xo ws


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

It's lovely. I do like the edges, a lot.

Haven't done that type of needlework in 40+ years. Every time someone posts a picture of something they've done, it makes me want to do it again.


----------



## Dee in DM (Apr 22, 2014)

Lovely - your work is beautiful and I like the hem!


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Rescue Mom (Jul 28, 2011)

Beautiful! First time, you say? Lovely!


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

Ohhh, I like that runner. Well done.


----------



## gloriam (Aug 11, 2011)

Really beautiful. Well done.


----------



## Nancylynn1946 (Nov 19, 2012)

Exquisite.


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

Lovely!! Good job. Aloha... Bev


----------



## Grammy Toni (Apr 30, 2011)

Beautiful! Colors and design came out lovely.


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

That's beautiful, and so clever.


----------



## Knitnutty (Feb 9, 2011)

Very pretty.


----------



## SYAPJR (Mar 5, 2011)

Gorgeous, beuatifully done!


----------



## pamjlee (Mar 11, 2012)

Here is a link to christine allens pattern
http://www.funandfastpatterns.ca/index.php/christine-s-swedish-weaving-store/patterns/afghans-blankets/facet-lap-blanket.html


----------



## cathie02664 (Jul 30, 2012)

Beautiful


----------



## imaknuttyknitter (Feb 23, 2011)

Beautiful!!


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Beautiful, I have always loved the Swedish weave, we had table runners like that in my childhood home \;0


----------



## Briegeen (Dec 9, 2012)

Exquisite.


----------



## supreetb (Jun 8, 2014)

Gorgeous !!!


----------

